# suche : Platine Fräsen im umkreis von Nürnberg



## Senator42 (29 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Bastler und Semiprofis,

ist hier bei Nürnberg +/- 25km jemand,
der einen Fräsplotter hat um mir eine Prototypen-Platine fräsen kann?  (ggf. mehrere)
Das Layout käme dann von z.b. Eagle  Gerber-Dateien)  Leerplatinen hätte ich sagar.

Oder wird sowas noch geätzt?

Größe:  ca. 5x7 cm , Einseitig

Ich wüde auch bis ca. 12 Euro dafür ausgeben.

Wenns weiter weg ist, dann eben per Post.


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 Oktober 2020)

Wie viele Platinen sollen es denn werden und 12,-€ pro Platine oder für das ganze Paket?
Wie schnell benötigst Du die Platinen denn?
Hast Du schon mal bei z.B. Beta Layout geschaut?
Ätzen geht, aber wer hat die Ausrüstung zu Hause?


----------



## Senator42 (29 Oktober 2020)

12 pro platine
schnell: muss erstmal dem prptotyp bauen, dann routen.

Eisen III hätte ich, Laserdrucker und Reichelt katalogseiten, bügeleisen ist auch da.

bei diversen platinen firmen habe ich geschaut,  aber die wollen sooo viel wissen.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 November 2020)

Wird bei Ebay angeboten:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/100x80mm-Pl...350787?hash=item56e7a22583:g:iroAAOSwMKxfeYLC

Hier habe ich auch mal eine fertigen lassen (80mm*120mm ohne Lötstoplack und Bestückungsaufdruck incl. Versand wären das dann ca. 15€):
http://www.bilex-lp.com/


----------



## Senator42 (29 November 2020)

danke für die Tipps.

aktuell geht das Projekt ohne spezielle Platine. Durch andere Bauteile braucht es nur eine "Deppendiode" und 2 Brücken.
Somit kommt einen kleine Standartplatine für die Drahtanschlüsse zum Einsatz. (je 3 euro)

Bei aufwendigeren Projekten komme ich sicher auf diesen Beitrag zurück.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (30 November 2020)

Also wir haben unsere Fräse eingestampft und bestellen direkt geätzt in China. Das geht per Post auch innerhalb von ~7 Tagen. Allerdings haben wir unsere letzte Platine vor Corona bestellt...

https://cart.jlcpcb.com/

Da kosten 5 Stück bis 100 mm x 100 mm $2 ...

[h=3]2 Layers[/h]





[FONT=微软雅黑]FR4,1.6mm,1 oz,HASL,[FONT=微软雅黑]Green Solder Mask,White silkscreen[/FONT][/FONT]*$2.00/5pcs*
*Size ≤ 100×100mm*
​


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Dezember 2020)

2$ hört sich gut an, wären da nicht 20$ für Versand.


----------

